
Ask HN: Career Path for Technical Recruiters? - andrewnc
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;m a PhD student in CS&#x2F;ML. I have a number of good internships and a pretty solid background in math, cs, and ml.<p>I really enjoy tech, but I enjoy the meta aspect more: networking, resume reviews, job searching, applications etc.<p>Is there a path for me to technical recruiting and sourcing?<p>I see people regularly complain about bad recruiters who don&#x27;t understand the tech requirements of a certain job or drop the ball in communication. I feel like there is potentially room for more &quot;high tech&quot; recruiters with some understanding of the job requirements.<p>Could I start an agency? Do any of you have experience in this domain?<p>Thoughts?
======
askafriend
You're on a path to getting a PhD in CS/ML and you want to get into
recruiting?

Either this idea itself was poorly thought through or your PhD was poorly
thought through. Figure out which one it is and the answer will become clear.

------
tboyd47
Hi there. I am currently exploring this same idea myself and I’m well on my
way. Shoot me an email if you want to chat. Temp email: dithonilat@mybx.site

------
itronitron
you should check user s3nnyy's background and their articles...

>>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=s3nnyy](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=s3nnyy)

